# What is the straightest anime of all time?



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 16, 2021)

What is the straightest ie least faggy anime of all time?


----------



## Foxxo (Nov 16, 2021)

One Piece.


----------



## they_live (Nov 16, 2021)

Golden Boy


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## wimzi (Nov 16, 2021)

Probably Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Pixy (Nov 16, 2021)

Yuri! on Ice


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 16, 2021)

Gantz


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 16, 2021)

Monster Rancher. No, I'm not biased.


----------



## HullDown (Nov 16, 2021)

Boku no Pico


----------



## 真理子 (Nov 16, 2021)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 16, 2021)

Paprika


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Nov 16, 2021)

Black lagoon and Needless are very manly and not faggy at all.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Nov 16, 2021)

Madoka Magica


----------



## Klaptrap (Nov 16, 2021)

Midnight Eye Goku.
A man too badass to wear shirts beneath his suits hunts down a crime lord and fights his half motorcycle bitch.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 16, 2021)

Klaptrap said:


> A man too badass to wear shirts beneath his suits


Sounds like something homos would like to see.


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Nov 16, 2021)

Hokuto no Ken.


----------



## sasazuka (Nov 16, 2021)

I want to say _Gall Force_, at least the original OVA series, since it's ultimately about a race of space women, who I think were hinted to be the ancestors of Earth humans, meeting males, which were some kind of genetic experiment if I remember correctly, for the very first time.


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 16, 2021)

Sarazanmai
Or yuri kuma arashi


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 16, 2021)

Cory in the house


----------



## Klaptrap (Nov 16, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Sounds like something homos would like to see


Somehow it's much straighter than I made it sound.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 16, 2021)

What is the straightest ie least faggy anime of all time?


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 16, 2021)

Jin roh


----------



## Haunted Dishwasher (Nov 16, 2021)

Fist of the North Star probably, it's old as hell and gory minus occasional fisting to death


----------



## Weed Eater (Nov 16, 2021)

Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 16, 2021)

Haunted Dishwasher said:


> Fist of the North Star probably, it's old as hell and gory minus occasional fisting to death


A bunch of hyper masculine males dominating each other...


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 16, 2021)

High Guardian Spice


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 16, 2021)

probably angel cop i don't watch a lot of anime


----------



## W00K #17 (Nov 16, 2021)

Sailor Moon of course! 

Just ask Chris.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 16, 2021)

Obligatory Hentai answer


----------



## Reverend (Nov 16, 2021)

Gunslinger Girls


----------



## Lol4loko (Nov 16, 2021)

Seikon no Qwaser easy.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 16, 2021)

Akira
Starblazers
Battle of the Planets
Speedracer

I liked Astroboy but that was straight up pedo fag shit. Creepy old dude makes a sex robot


----------



## Milkis (Nov 16, 2021)

Cromartie High came extremely close* to curing me of my homosexuality.




* I had to use almost 10% of my power.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 16, 2021)

Pampered Degenerate said:


> Hokuto no Ken.





Haunted Dishwasher said:


> Fist of the North Star probably, it's old as hell and gory minus occasional fisting to death







This shit detransitions the most hardcore of trannies.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Bonesjones (Nov 16, 2021)

Sakikage Otokojuku


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 16, 2021)

trick question. ALL anime is gay


----------



## Vingle (Nov 16, 2021)

Boku no Pico is an 101% heterosexual cult classic.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 16, 2021)

BASTARD!! it straight up SWEARS IN THE TITLE MAN


----------



## Suikafag (Nov 16, 2021)

Mazinger Z


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 16, 2021)

Heathcliff


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 16, 2021)

What is the straightest ie least faggy anime of all time?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 16, 2021)

That one anime about that guy who does something and stuff happens.

You know, the one where he's always wearing a shirt?


----------



## Weed Eater (Nov 16, 2021)

Came back to recommend another, "GANGSTA."

Be warned, the anime only has a single season, as the studio responsible went bankrupt pretty much right after they shat out GANGSTA. It's a real shame considering everything about it was interesting, and cool as fuck. If you don't mind reading manga, you can always continue the story if you're invested, although I'm not sure if the mangaka actually _finished_ the manga sadly.


----------



## Kahr CW9 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ranma 1/2
It's so straight even the main character turns into a chick


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 16, 2021)

Space adventure cobra


----------



## Lunete (Nov 18, 2021)

Violence Jack has a scene where the main character curb stomps a troon to death.


----------



## Pringles Can (Nov 18, 2021)

King of The Hill


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 19, 2021)

Pringles Can said:


> King of The Hill


I’m not surprised they made an anime about propane and propane accessories. They make anime about *everything* these days.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 19, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I’m not surprised they made an anime about propane and propane accessories. They make anime about *everything* these days.


I think there's a YouTube series of videos where Hank replaces Kuwabara from "Yu Yu Hakusho"


----------



## Psyduck (Nov 19, 2021)

Trick question - Anime is inherently gay and faggot


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 19, 2021)

Psyduck said:


> Trick question - Anime is inherently gay and faggot


Even the harem anime-- you have all these big booty bitches charging at the main character, but they're not even trying to start a family with him like Shinzo Abe intended.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 19, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Even the harem anime-- you have all these big booty bitches charging at the main character, but they're not even trying to start a family with him like Shinzo Abe intended.


Only in Hentai has impregnation, hence my first answer in this thread.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 19, 2021)

Weed Eater said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist


then why is there so much yaoi of it


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 19, 2021)

Kengan,it's about guys beating each other off err-- up


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 20, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> A bunch of hyper masculine males dominating each other...


Yeah, that's one of the problems with hyper-masculine anime (Fist of North Star, DBZ, Berserk, etc). Bara gays fetishize masculinity, so while the violence and muscles might keep the faggy femme gays and even-faggier fujoshi away, there _is _a lot of homoerotic appeal. At best, they're bisexual animes.

That's why my instinctive answer to the question "what is the straightest anime" would be a fanservice series; something like Highschool of the Dead, Ikkitousen, or Queen's Blade.  Violent and "macho", but the focus is less on shirtless sweaty dudes and more on chicks with huge tits losing their clothes. You gotta walk a fine line, though, because if make your anime _too_ porny and gynocentric, it can become AGP troonbait. You can always compromise and pull back on certain aspects - Bastard!!! for example, which doesn't have many prominent female characters for AGPs to latch on to, Gunbusters, which keeps the girls in mobile suits most of the time, or Ranma 1/2, which seems tranny but is apparently TERF according to the Twitter cows I follow? - but any time sex gets involved, things get volatile.

So, ironically enough, the straightest animes may well be the most "serious" ones; Akira, Grave of the Fireflies, possibly even Miyazaki's work. Something that's mature, thoughtful, and _doesn't_ ruin your capacity for pair bonding.


----------



## Skitarii (May 20, 2022)

Boko no pico


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 20, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> BASTARD!! it straight up SWEARS IN THE TITLE MAN


The anime is getting a remake this year or 2023...
Tenjou Tenge
Initial D has men drag racing and no ovary holders too.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (May 20, 2022)

berserk


----------



## Skitarii (May 20, 2022)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Initial D has men drag racing and no ovary holders too.


Initial D-rag queen


----------



## Crystal Coomer (May 20, 2022)

Ironically, Ranma 1/2

The story of Ranma 1/2 is about a teenage boy and his father training in martial arts together. The father one day suggests they take a trip to China to train at a lake where famed martial artists have also trained. There, they encounter ponds where various animals and humans have drowned. The boy falls into a pond where a young girl commited suicide and as a result the boy is cursed to transform into a girl every time he touches water. The father falls into a pond where a panda drowned and is similarly cursed to transform into a panda when he touches water. The only way to transform back to their original forms is with very hot water.

Giving up on the training locale in shame, the father and son return to their dojo in Japan where another disciple of their martial art style owns a dojo. The other disciple is a man with three daughters and the two fathers decide to marry the boy to one of the daughters. The eldest and middle sister reject the deal and leave the youngest daughter to marry the boy. The boy, however, is not good enough in the martial art to take over the dojo school so the father and son live at the dojo to train. The other family discovers the curse the father and son have acquired. Hilarity ensues.

Much like Chrischan, the boy, Ranma, uses his female transformation for advantages as a woman. Unlike trannies, however, Ranma's transformation is complete in which even his chromosomes and physiology change to that of a woman. He hates the curse with a passion but acknowledges that it gives him more opportunity to trick his opponents and others as a woman. The youngest sister planned to wed Ranma, Akane, mocks his curse although Ranma shits on her by stating his female form has bigger tits that her.

Ranma 1/2 is your average harem anime where the protagonist is more concerned with fighting martial arts than the women fighting (literal hand to hand combat) over him. As the show goes on, more rivals show up as well as more women who demand the boy's hand in marriage. Not once do any characters do gay shit and the master of the dojo's martial arts style is an old man who steals neighborhood womens underwear. If you like martial arts and slice of life anime, I recommend it. 

sorry I phone posted this and my niggerthumbposting sucks


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 20, 2022)

Crying Freeman


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 16, 2021)

What is the straightest ie least faggy anime of all time?


----------



## Synthetic Smug (May 20, 2022)

Black Jack. To heal, to nurture, to punish the wicked, and to avoid publicity are fine ideals for a man.


----------



## Mister Uno (May 20, 2022)

No such thing.


----------



## Foxxo (Jun 20, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> One Piece.


Okay, okay, I wasn't aware of "person Twitter misunderstands as not a joke character"!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 20, 2022)

If Jesus had an anime, it'd probably be that. It's an ancient Japanese computer game called Jesus with music composed by the Dragon Quest guy. Try finding a crumb of gay in there. Also, this box art.


----------



## Mysterious Autist XX (Jun 21, 2022)

Mobile Fighter G Gundam


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 21, 2022)

Family Guy


----------

